# c arm for post leg  fx



## paula f3 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a pain maanagement physician who used the c arm to check to see if fracture healed  after the pt complaining of continuous leg pain post fracture. My question is how would I code this? 
Paula


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2010)

use the pain code (338.xx) with the V code for either healing fx or healed fx, and a 905.xx code for late effect of the fx.


----------



## paula f3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, maybe I did not make myself understood , but I was looking for the cpt code

Paula


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 3, 2010)

76000 has reimbursement around $8.05 for pro /$ 77.86 for tech
Compare to for example 73510 $10.29 for pro /$21.52 for tech. The reimbursement for the professional is very similiar but the technical is higher for the C Arm use. How it is documented, is this a separate formal x ray report performing by one of your physicians or is this within the note just stating he used the C arm to view the fracture until plain films could be done  at a facility where x ray machine and room are available?


----------

